# First SSB Squat Session



## Battletoad (Apr 6, 2017)

I am humble now.

I was only using somewhere between 245 and 265 (unsure of actual bar weight) with green bands, and it felt goddamn awful...in a good way, if that makes sense. I'll definitely be utilizing it a lot during this offseason. My erectors and obliques are smoked today.


----------



## Milo (Apr 6, 2017)

Love the SSB.


----------



## Battletoad (Apr 6, 2017)

I can get used to it. I definitely know where I'm weak now haha


----------



## Milo (Apr 6, 2017)

One thing that helped me- with cushiony padd its easy to let your upper body get loose. Make sure to keep that shit as tight as always.


----------



## Battletoad (Apr 6, 2017)

Yeah, I noticed that. It's weird feeling at first, but I can definitely see why conjugate lifters utilize it so much.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2017)

One of my favorite tools. And by 'favorite' I mean I hate it with the burning hate of a thousand suns.

Good on ya' for adding it to yer toolbox!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 6, 2017)

Its just a total different feeling and will def show your weaknesses. Wish I had one to use all the time.


----------



## Battletoad (Apr 7, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Its just a total different feeling and will def show your weaknesses. Wish I had one to use all the time.



My gym just bought one, so I was eager to try it out. It's the beginning of a love/hate relationship.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2017)

Shrug into the bar and don't let that go

That bar will make a man out of you.


----------



## ron1204 (Apr 7, 2017)

Im making a home gym soon, SSB will be up in the list for me. heard only good things about it


----------



## IHI (Apr 7, 2017)

Quick question, what am i doing wrong form wise in a normal squat since i was 30lbs heavier with my ssb?

was told some guys "front load" squatting normally, others "back load" whatever that means?


----------



## Milo (Apr 7, 2017)

IHI said:


> Quick question, what am i doing wrong form wise in a normal squat since i was 30lbs heavier with my ssb?
> 
> was told some guys "front load" squatting normally, others "back load" whatever that means?



Are you pulling down real hard on the handles or pushing them up? Either one will throw the bars center of gravity off and affect the lift.


----------



## IHI (Apr 7, 2017)

Milo said:


> Are you pulling down real hard on the handles or pushing them up? Either one will throw the bars center of gravity off and affect the lift.



I "try" to keep them neutral and squeeze handles hard but i wonder if your right and im not unconsciously pulling them down rotating the weight back to centerline vs staying out front? Hmmmm. 

Once im able to put weight back on the bar ill have to video to see wth im doing form wise
thanks for the "captain obvious" idea i didnt think of lol


----------

